# Who is your (musical) hero?



## cygnusdei (Jul 5, 2021)

I thought it would be fun and illuminating to have an open-ended poll on musical heroes. But what's a hero? I think the idea is that a hero is not necessarily the 'greatest', the most popular etc. but rather someone who inspires and holds a significance to you on a more personal level. Maybe he has an amazing life story, or she is a pioneering trailblazer? Or, you decide what a hero means to you.

As for me, I would say my hero is Franco-Belgian composer César Franck (1822-1890). His output is relatively modest, one symphony, a few chamber music works, a handful of piano works - but the masterpiece quotient is really high. He strikes me as someone who really knew music _inside out_, his use of the cyclic form is mind boggling and IMO unsurpassed. And in a way he gives me hope in that one doesn't have to be the most prolific composer to achieve immortality.

Who is your hero?


----------



## CT (Jul 6, 2021)

Franck is an interesting choice and a fine composer. A similar figure, important to me for similar reasons, is Maurice Duruflé. He left a very small but extremely refined body of work, and his fusion of older techniques with then-contemporary French harmonic and instrumental trends is deeply appealing to me. 

There are some other maybe even more vital composers and musicians for me, but that's the first one that comes to mind after your mention of Franck.


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> The GOD who wrote WAP


Fixed it for you


----------



## Elrik Settee (Jul 6, 2021)

Miles Davis, Arvo Pårt, Shirley Horn, for the space . . .


----------



## widescreen (Jul 6, 2021)

I have quite some heroes. My definition: Without every one of them my life would not be the same. And much poorer. Each one has led me a piece to not only listen to music excessively, but finally create music myself.

(1-4 are godlike guitar players):

1. Devin Townsend
Just the huge amount of ideas that man has and the complexity he brings into very different kinds of music, not only the genre he is pushed in. Once he showed his archive disk with "crap" pieces. If mine were only half as good I would be proud publishing them as my debut album.

2. René Rutten
He's got the sense on guitar lines no one else has.

3. Neil Halstead
He knows how to make subtle songs turn HUGE.

4. Chris Jones
What a guitar player. What great songs for that instrument.

5. Andrés Orozco-Estrada
Give him an orchestra, he shows you what is possible with it. Amazing conductor.

6. Ludwig van Beethoven
Conducted by 5. A dream came true.

7. Guy Michelmore
The best musical educator I had so far. Hopefully I meet him in reality one day!

8. Lang Lang
Hear him play the piano and you know.

9. Hans Zimmer
It's not only his music, it's how his career started and went on.

10. My cousin who studied music (church organ was his main instrument) and is now the conductor of the symphony orchestra of a mid-sized city.

I better stop now to leave space for others.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 6, 2021)

Sir Paul


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

Miles


----------



## gohrev (Jul 6, 2021)

Bowie


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Mick Karn 



3m20s - gorgeous (and then there are his woodwind compositions)


Miles Davis




Johnny Marr




Peter Hook


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

Jerry Goldsmith. Somehow, even his 'bad' music (whatever bad music means) just resonates with me. I don't try to analyse it beyond that. I just works.

It is the type of music I'd love to write.


----------



## newbreednet (Jul 6, 2021)

widescreen said:


> 1. Devin Townsend


I came here to write Devin as well! Glad to see that someone else was already on it!

Since I discovered him a few years ago, it has been an education in both music and life.


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2021)

Bill Evans


----------



## PeterN (Jul 6, 2021)

Dylan....in accordance how OP defines "hero".

But theres, of course, many more, and outside Western cultural sphere. You could take Vladimir Vysotsky, who wrote ballads of the hungry wolves, against Soviet oppression - inside Soviet. Or Cui Jian in China., singing on Tiananmen. Or the last musicians, who didnt give up their instruments, when Taliban banned musical instruments. Or how about Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan in Pakistan. 
-------

But Dylan is No.1 - in West, when we use the word "hero" - this is bcs he did not belong to the herd and the sheep, it is The Artist, with a capital A, as in Nietzsches slave morality herd, opposed to the Higher Being: The Artist.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 6, 2021)

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/media/195308/bela-bartok_0.jpg


----------



## darkogav (Jul 6, 2021)

Franz Liszt. I read a lot about him. Virtuous and also seemed like a genuinely good person. He helped Richard Wagner so much in his life time and got hardly anything in return.


----------



## muk (Jul 6, 2021)

There are a great many composers whose works leave me speachless. I feel nothing but awe and greatfulnes for the four Bs: Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Bartók. The longer you study their works, the more astounding ideas you will discover. Apart from them, I am particularly fond of the music of Schubert and Mendelssohn. Also Haydn's music I am rediscovering in a new light after reading a phd thesis about Haydn and Beethoven. There is so much philosophical depth in this music, and it is anything but the harmless 'papa Haydn's writing' that it was made out to be for a long time. There are many more. Currently these are the first that come to my mind.


----------



## darcvision (Jul 6, 2021)

ravel, debussy, and joe hisaishi. never got tired of their music and i always learn something new even i listen it many times


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Or how about Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan in Pakistan.


Ah, you know of Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan? Between the ages of 0-11, not a day went by when I didn't hear one of his. You just didn't have the choice, because someone, somewhere was playing it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> https://www.gramophone.co.uk/media/195308/bela-bartok_0.jpg


Ah yes. This made me want to replay the Alien score again. Thx


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

I like music said:


> Ah, you know of Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan? Between the ages of 0-11, not a day went by when I didn't hear one of his. You just didn't have the choice, because someone, somewhere was playing it.


Love his music. Of course, growing up in The Netherlands his music was never really apparent to me until I found the right radio stations back in the mid eighties.


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Love his music. Of course, growing up in The Netherlands his music was never really apparent to me until I found the right radio stations back in the mid eighties.


Such a shame that you can't understand Urdu/Punjabi, because those qawalis get a lot of their power from the lyrics. I didn't realise he was well known outside of Pak.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jul 6, 2021)

My heroes come from classical music.
Ludwig van Beethoven, Dmitri Shostakovich, Maurice Ravel.

Not only because of their music, technically perfect and innovative, but also because of their biography, the difficulties and suffering behind it and how they manage to either reflect or contrast that in their music.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 6, 2021)

Don Ellis


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

I like music said:


> Such a shame that you can't understand Urdu/Punjabi, because those qawalis get a lot of their power from the lyrics. I didn't realise he was well known outside of Pak.


Yes I have often thought the same thing. I think he was part of the first wave of “so called World Music artists” (probably it is an insult these days by some woke standard to call his music world music, but I swear that was what it used to be called in “the west” back in the day). Together with great musicians such as King Sunny Adé, Cheb Khaled. Afrobeat and especially Fela Kuti were slightly more known in my very white circles, I think they may have had some album sales in the 1970s already, possibly toured Western-Europe a bit earlier?


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes I have often thought the same thing. I think he was part of the first wave of “so called World Music artists” (probably it is an insult these days by some woke standard to call his music world music, but I swear that was what it used to be called in “the west” back in the day). Together with great musicians such as King Sunny Adé, Cheb Khaled. Afrobeat and especially Fela Kuti were slightly more known in my very white circles, I think they may have had some album sales in the 1970s already, possibly toured Western-Europe a bit earlier?


interesting. i must now check out these other names you dropped! see you in a few days.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

wilifordmusic said:


> Don Ellis


Awesome! 

I forgot to mention Jon Hassell. Ever since I heard his gorgeous trumpet tones through Eventide Harmonizers (on Remain In Light, Eno and David Sylvian tracks) I have been hooked. Sadly, he passed away last week (84). A fantastic musical hero. And on the subject of trumpet players: not forgetting Mark Isham.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

I like music said:


> interesting. i must now check out these other names you dropped! see you in a few days.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 6, 2021)

All agreeable choices given so far. 

My choice: a group of jazzers who gave me the biggest music surprise in the past 10 years. I remain in awe at what they pull off. 

Hudson is Scofield, Medeski, Grenadier, DeJohnette. Heros just for carrying the flame as long as each has while being sonically creative. Love the musical use of ring mod (to my ears). Genius stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Should have mentioned John Medeski too. He has been my main inspiration for the past two / three decades whenever I play my electromechanical instruments! Thanks Bill!


----------



## SergeD (Jul 6, 2021)

Explorers of new territories:
Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps
Debussy - La Mer
Holst - Planets
John McLaughin - I still remember the first time I heard Birds Of Fire, what a shock!
John Lennon - The one and only one


----------



## Technostica (Jul 6, 2021)

As a teenager, my heroes were Bowie, Hendrix, Mclaughlin and Miles. 
Not sure I think of musicians in that way any more!


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 6, 2021)

John Williams!

He basically wrote my entire childhood - and a lot of my adulthood.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Should have mentioned John Medeski too. He has been my main inspiration for the past two / three decades whenever I play my electromechanical instruments! Thanks Bill!



Mesedki shines brightly. It does not surprise me to hear of him as your inspiration. Some time ago you shared one of your own tunes. When I listened I thought "Doc has a groove". More dots are connecting.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Mesedki shines brightly. It does not surprise me to hear of him as your inspiration. Some time ago you shared one of your own tunes. When I listened I thought "Doc has a groove". More dots are connecting.


My first band ever was called Freaky Styley. In 1985. We played Blackeyed Blonde, Brother’s Cup  - and from that start we evolved into a fully fledged funk outfit. Doctor John. All the P-funk stuff. Then we got the afrobeat fever and added Fela flavours. Great times.

In the class of keyboard heroes I should definitely mention Bernie Worrell and Max Middleton too!

Bernie’s playing in Stop Making Sense blew my mind. Watch him kill it on clavinet (1:58). Btw, Alex Weir’s funk guitar is equally great here... jeez.



Max did some fantastic Rhodes and clav work on his Jeff Beck collaborations:



These cats were very much responsible for me turning a funky corner. Before that my main keyboard influences were Nicky Hopkins and Ian “Stu” Stewart, because my dad used to play 1960s Stones records every day.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 6, 2021)

SergeD said:


> Explorers of new territories:
> Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps
> Debussy - La Mer
> Holst - Planets
> ...


I too rate Birds of Fire as a major one. I spent 1000s of hours woodshedding my drum technique as a result of that LP.

For me (been listening 60+) years, Zappa's Studio Tan stands as the biggest music marvel (rhythmically, harmonically, music chops) within my present lifetime.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 6, 2021)

I like music said:


> Such a shame that you can't understand Urdu/Punjabi, because those qawalis get a lot of their power from the lyrics. I didn't realise he was well known outside of Pak.


I know his music pretty well, one of the best singers ever! (can't understand a word though)
Also a big inspiration to many westerners such as Jeff Buckley


----------



## JohnG (Jul 6, 2021)

I mean -- all of them? If you choose to write for stories (movies, TV, games, dance) you sort of have to embrace everything from Beethoven or Berg or Bartok, to Louie-Louie and the entire world of pop music, to Toro Takamitsu to motets, polka, Buxtehude, Part, Goldsmith, James Newton Howard... 

Everything.


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> I know his music pretty well, one of the best singers ever! (can't understand a word though)
> Also a big inspiration to many westerners such as Jeff Buckley



I had no idea they had a connection! This is very cool.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 6, 2021)

Brian Wilson
. . . and I miss Lyle Mays


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 6, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Dylan....in accordance how OP defines "hero".
> 
> But theres, of course, many more, and outside Western cultural sphere. You could take Vladimir Vysotsky, who wrote ballads of the hungry wolves, against Soviet oppression - inside Soviet. Or Cui Jian in China., singing on Tiananmen. Or the last musicians, who didnt give up their instruments, when Taliban banned musical instruments. Or how about Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan in Pakistan.
> -------
> ...


Potent anti-war message, always.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 6, 2021)

At this very moment, Francis Poulenc, but that's because I'm listening to him right now and he IS terrific.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 6, 2021)

I like music said:


> Ah, you know of Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan? Between the ages of 0-11, not a day went by when I didn't hear one of his. You just didn't have the choice, because someone, somewhere was playing it.


I remember seeing a clip - he was playing in Lahore, now even Lahore is one of the great cultural cities of the world, there was a bomb threat, but they still had the concert. Thats why I added him in the *hero* category. Maybe the bomb even exploded - excuse my vague memory - or maybe it didnt, but it makes a good story. Spirit in the air, he had the concert despite the threats.

Wanted to visit Lahore and try the mutton biryani there. Maybe while listening to Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan on mp3. Now.....maybe not possible, ever. The world is too upside down. Wont be fixed in near future.

First time heard Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, a middle Eastern guy, on the London DLR, somewhere around West India Quay station, put this music in the DLR full volume from CD Walkman. Damn, sounded good. Had to ask him what music is that. This music sounds good in "certain areas" - but I dont listen to it on youtube. Its similar to, say, some stuff in Cuba. can only sound good in Cuba etc. You have to hear it in Cuba, the Che Guevara song, it doesnt sound good in...ummm.. Norway.


----------



## I like music (Jul 6, 2021)

PeterN said:


> I remember seeing a clip - he was playing in Lahore, now even Lahore is one of the great cultural cities of the world, there was a bomb threat, but they still had the concert. Thats why I added him in the *hero* category. Maybe the bomb even exploded - excuse my vague memory - or maybe it didnt, but it makes a good story. Spirit in the air, he had the concert despite the threats.
> 
> Wanted to visit Lahore and try the mutton biryani there. Maybe while listening to Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan on mp3. Now.....maybe not possible, ever. The world is too upside down. Wont be fixed in near future.
> 
> First time heard Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, a middle Eastern guy, on the London DLR, somewhere around West India Quay station, put this music in the DLR full volume from CD Walkman. Damn, sounded good. Had to ask him what music is that. This music sounds good in "certain areas" - but I dont listen to it on youtube. Its similar to, say, some stuff in Cuba. can only sound good in Cuba etc.


I can attest to the fact that the biryani in Lahore (or just about any food) is absolutely beautiful. But the world is indeed very different from the one I remember when I was little.

Maybe one day you'll have the chance. If not to see Nusrat live, but to eat the food at least


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

I like music said:


> I didn't realise he was well known outside of Pak.


I believe it was Peter Gabriel who cooperated with him, which in turn gave him more exposure. He was kind of a “big name” already in the late 1980s. At least in my “circles” back then.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 6, 2021)

Out of my mind I’d say :

Pop :
- David Bowie : I always loved his music since I’m a child
- Guitarists : Brian May/David Gilmour/Robben Ford
- Neil Hannon

Classic :
- Ravel, Ravel, Ravel
- Nadia Boulanger

Jazz/World :
- Joao Gilberto
- Oum Khalsoum

Off-topic :
- Carlos Ghosn who fled Japan justice in a contrabass flight case (yes that counts)
- Groum N’gor Brom (50.000 BC), the first guy who hit 2 stones making a funny noise and who thought “hey I think I got something here”
- All the guys who buy my used gear


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 6, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> At this very moment, Francis Poulenc, but that's because I'm listening to him right now and he IS terrific.


His Violin Sonata is exhilarating. Too bad his music won't be in public domain until 2033.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Groum N’gor Brom (50.000 BC), the first guy who hit 2 stones making a funny noise and who thought “hey I think I got something here”


❤️ ❤️ ❤️

Also: Assurancetourix. Il est un héros parce qu'il a persisté et a continué à faire de la musique - malgré son public ingrat


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

The audience minutes after Groum N’gor Brom’s first ever gig:


----------



## el-bo (Jul 6, 2021)

I can only approach this from the perspective of artists that helped to inform and inspire shifts in the way I heard or felt music. Some of these are bands, as it would be difficult to imagine the same impact without these specific combos of artists:

-----
====

- *Mike Oldfield*: If for no other reason than Tubular Bells Pt 1. It came out the year after I was born, and as soon as I was old enough to be able to operate my parents' tape-deck, I'd listen to it....A Lot!
I'd credit this album for odd time-signatures having always felt more natural to me. Music just flows better when not squared off in 4's.



------
====

- *Trevor Horn/Anne Dudley* et al: The whole ZTT aesthetic underscored most of my teenage years, and more than any other band fuelled my interest in synthesisers, samplers and electronic music. My particular favourites from their production 'house' are The Art OF Noise, Propaganda and Frankie Goes To Hollywood. Although anything that Trevor put his hands on gets two big thumbs-up 









------
=====

- *The Pixies*: A friend introduced them to me when we were about 13-years-old, and it was probably my first experience of such visceral musical energy. Simple, raw, stripped-back-to-the-bone energy. 






-------
=====

- *Björk*: 'Birthday' was the track that did it. Cute as a button, with a voice that sliced my world in two. Kinda lost track of her the last few years, but still love all the albums I have.









The Sugarcubes - Birthday (English)


Released: December 1987Directed by: Kristin Jóhannsdóttir / Saga FilmsSong written by: The SugarcubesSong produced by: Derek Birkett & Ray SchulmanThe Sugarc...




www.youtube.com














Björk - Jóga


Vespertine Live at Royal Opera House - 2002




www.youtube.com





-------
=====

- *Pat Metheny/Lyle Mays* (PMG, ostensibly): At the library, many moons ago. Thought I should probably take time to listen to some Jazz. 'Still Life (Talking)' was just one of the random albums I grabbed. The rest, as they say, is history. I know strict jazz-heads who wouldn't consider a lot of their stuff to be jazz, but the records were in the jazz section...Honest, guv 









Pat Metheny Group - First circle -live in japan


concert in japan 1995Pat Metheny:guitarLyle Mays:keybordsSteave Rodby:bassPaul Vertico:drumsArmando Marcal:percussion voiceDavid Blamires:voiceMark Ledford:v...




www.youtube.com














Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays - September Fifteenth (Live)


From the Album As Falls Wichita, So Falls Wichita FallsFebruary 29, 2000




www.youtube.com





-------
=====

- Imogen Heap: Just an all 'round great musician, writer, arranger, and producer. The attention to detail she puts into her arrangements/self-production is next-level. My advice for anyone wanting to check her stuff out would: 1) Listen in headphones and 2) Listen to the Deluxe versions of her 3 main albums. These contain instrumental mixes of all the songs. Once you're even lightly familiar with the standard mixes, then listen to the instrumentals and notice just how much intricacy is happening underneath, in support of the song. The tiniest flourishes tickle the senses, never outstaying their welcome. A masterclass in every track!

I can't access the original mix, from my country, but the radio mix will suffice









Imogen Heap - Goodnight and Go (Immi's Radio Version) [Official Video]


Imogen Heap's official music video for 'Goodnight and Go'. Click to listen to Imogen Heap on Spotify:http://smarturl.it/ImogenHeapSpotify?IQid=IHeapGAGAs fea...




www.youtube.com














Goodnight and Go (Instrumental)


Provided to YouTube by Sony BMG Music UKGoodnight and Go (Instrumental) · Imogen HeapSpeak for Yourself (Deluxe Version)℗ 2015 Megaphonic Records LimitedRele...




www.youtube.com






------
====

- Joni Mitchell: No explanation necessary.

Hejira is such a beautiful song, with my favourite lyrics of all time. So many lines send shivers through my bones and set my hairs on-end...Then there're the tears :









Joni Mitchell Hejira Jun 15, 1986







www.youtube.com






_*I'm traveling in some vehicle
I'm sitting in some cafe
A defector from the petty wars
That shell shocked love away

There's comfort in melancholy
When there's no need to explain
It's just as natural as the weather
In this moody sky today

In our possessive coupling
So much could not be expressed
So now I am returning to myself
These things that you and I suppressed

I see something of myself in everyone
Just at this moment of the world
As snow gathers like bolts of lace
Waltzing on a ballroom girl

You know it never has been easy
Whether you do or you do not resign
Whether you travel the breadth of extremities
Or stick to some straighter line

Now here's a man and a woman sitting on a rock
They're either going to thaw out or freeze
Listen, strains of Benny Goodman
Coming through' the snow and the pinewood trees

I'm porous with travel fever
But you know I'm so glad to be on my own
Still somehow the slightest touch of a stranger
Can set up trembling in my bones

I know, no one's going to show me everything
We all come and go unknown
Each so deep and superficial
Between the forceps and the stone

Well, I looked at the granite markers
Those tributes to finality, to eternity
And then I looked at myself here
Chicken scratching for my immortality

In the church, they light the candles
And the wax rolls down like tears
There is the hope and the hopelessness
I've witnessed thirty years

We're only particles of change I know, I know
Orbiting around the sun
But how can I have that point of view
When I'm always bound and tied to someone

White flags of winter chimneys
Wave truce against the moon
In the mirrors of a modern bank
From the window of a hotel room
*_
*I'm traveling in some vehicle
I'm sitting in some cafe
A defector from the petty wars
Until love sucks me back that way*


And something altogether more funky (Dream backing band: Alias, Brecker, Mays, Metheny & Pastorius)









Joni Mitchell - Black Crow


Shadows and Light DVDJoni Mitchell, Pat Metheny, Jaco Pastorius, Michael Brecker, Lyle Mays, Don Alias




www.youtube.com





------
-------
=====

Lastly, but certainly not leastly:

- *Radiohead*: Favourite band, of all time. While they don't cover the same breadth of styles as 'The Beatles', I do find at lest a nod to that kind of diversity in their oeuvre. They have music for all my moods and energies. G.O.A.T









Lotus Flower (From the Basement)


‘The King of Limbs – From the Basement’ was recorded at Maida Vale Studios in London in 2011. ‘Lotus Flower’ is taken from the album of the same name out on ...




www.youtube.com














Radiohead -Blow out (live at London Astoria 94)


Enjoy it :) .




www.youtube.com














Radiohead - Weird Fishes / Arpeggi (From the Basement)


‘In Rainbows – From the Basement’ was recorded at The Hospital Club in London in 2008. ’Weird Fishes / Arpeggi’ is taken from the album of the same name out ...




www.youtube.com














Decks Dark


Provided to YouTube by Beggars Group Digital Ltd.Decks Dark · RadioheadA Moon Shaped Pool℗ 2016 LLLP LLP under exclusive license to XL Recordings LtdReleased...




www.youtube.com














Glass Eyes


Provided to YouTube by Beggars Group Digital Ltd.Glass Eyes · RadioheadA Moon Shaped Pool℗ 2016 LLLP LLP under exclusive license to XL Recordings LtdReleased...




www.youtube.com














How to Disappear Completely


Provided to YouTube by Beggars Group Digital Ltd.How to Disappear Completely · RadioheadKid A℗ 2016 XL Recordings LtdReleased on: 2000-10-02Associated Perfo...




www.youtube.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I can only approach this from the perspective of artists that helped to inform and inspire shifts in the way I heard or felt music. Some of these are bands, as it would be difficult to imagine the same impact without these specific combos of artists:
> 
> -----
> ====
> ...



Okay. I love all of these musicians and bands. Want to marry me?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 6, 2021)

A the moment: Chris Thile!
Musical genius, mandolin virtuoso, was homeschooled so that he could tour with his band, recipient of the MacArthur grant, recorded a whole album where he performed all instruments, and a great showman. His band Punch Brothers is amazing, his Goat Rodeo Sessions project with Edgar Meyer and Yo-Yo Ma is amazing, everything is amazing, and I'm secretly (well, less secretly now) in love with him.



Also, do I need to introduce Jacob Collier?



And many many others. But these two.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

I think it was @kgdrum who introduced me to Colin Stetson. Not sure, but if it was you:

THANKS!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 6, 2021)

They are : Lyle Mays ___ Yuja Wang - 🎵 🎹 🎼


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 6, 2021)

Yes Yuja Wang!

Listening to this right now - so awesome.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Okay. I love all of these musicians and bands. Want to marry me?


Your proposition speaks to the old romantic in me. However, for the sake of your sanity and to avoid very expensive divorce proceedings, I shall graciously decline


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 6, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> His Violin Sonata is exhilarating. Too bad his music won't be in public domain until 2033.


At least it can still be studied: https://imslp.org/wiki/Violin_Sonata,_FP_119_(Poulenc,_Francis)


----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 6, 2021)

Also have a thing for movie jazzy big-band type scores by Goldsmith, Schiffrin, Mancini, Williams. This one by John Barry (John Scott on sax) just kills me:


----------



## Jish (Jul 6, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> . . . and I miss Lyle Mays


Even after his death, I sometimes wonder if the actual breadth and craft that he contributed to that often-times unreal group (PMG) will be recognized for what it really was- Third Wind, First Circle and Minuano are among my all time favorite compositions, and while Pat began the writing for all three, it was Lyle that
really cemented all of them into being the masterpieces they became. The solo he does here starting at around the 4:50 mark still gives me the goosebumps.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 6, 2021)

I think the response has been illuminating in more ways than one. Just to give perspective: I love Chopin, I admire Mozart, I think Bach was a genius, and Janet Jackson was my teenage infatuation. But Franck is my hero. But as I said, you decide what hero means to you - with open endedness we may end up learning more by serendipity. Carry on, good people!


----------



## EgM (Jul 6, 2021)

Yuzo Koshiro, Yasunori Mitsuda, Nobuo Uematsu, Motoi Sakuraba, Kenji Ito and so many more


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Although anything that Trevor put his hands on gets two big thumbs-up


Absolutely. The Owner Of a Lonely Heart mix is incredible still. I remember hearing it blast out of my father’s little car speakers & how we looked at each other. “What the hell is this and why does it sound 1000000 times better than the rest of the transmission?”

@el-bo I trust you’ve watched this?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Oh that brings back memories,I bought that King Sunny Ade record in 1980 or 1981 when he first toured the USA,what an amazing 1st album of African music! As a drummer I already liked the bit and pieces of African percussion and the rhythms I heard but this was the 1st time I heard Afro-Pop. On 1st listen what was this strange,exhilarating and undeniably beautiful music?
I‘ve been a fan of World Music ever since that beautiful music first hit me on my head.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I think it was @kgdrum who introduced me to Colin Stetson. Not sure, but if it was you:
> 
> THANKS!


It wasn’t me but thanks for introducing me now to Colin Stetson,lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> It wasn’t me but thanks for introducing me now to Colin Stetson,lol


Ah, it was @D Halgren back in february in the Xsample Contemporary Saxophones thread. So thank YOU, D.!  - also on behalf of @kgdrum


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jul 6, 2021)

Breaking cultural borders for me were:
Johnny Clegg and Savuka.
Peter Gabriel and his many collaborations with "world" musicians.
That Marley guy.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

King Tubby


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> King Tubby


meets rockers uptown!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Burning Spear (Marcus Garvey!)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

And Jacky Mittoo!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> meets rockers uptown!


really there’s too much amazing content from King Tubby for me to list any album in particular.
same thing imo for Miles that’s why I don’t even think about linking an album,they are too prolific with numerous recordings.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh I ❤️ everything Burning Spear!


----------



## el-bo (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Absolutely. The Owner Of a Lonely Heart mix is incredible still. I remember hearing it blast out of my father’s little car speakers & how we looked at each other. “What the hell is this and why does it sound 1000000 times better than the rest of the transmission?”
> 
> @el-bo I trust you’ve watched this?



Yup! Great vid. I'll trade you this:


----------



## Saxer (Jul 6, 2021)

Henry Mancini
John Barry
Lalo Schifrin
Nelson Riddle
Burt Bacharach
Michele Legrand
Paul Desmond
Oscar Peterson
...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Also, whoever the heroes are that run the Soul Jazz Records record label. Their output is fan-tas-tic.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 6, 2021)

J. S. Bach, Chopin, Charlie Parker, Prince, Slash.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

Herbie 🎶❤️🎶


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 6, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> J. S. Bach, Chopin, Charlie Parker, Prince, Slash.


The artist formerly known as The Artist Formerly Known as Prince.  
RIP, The Rainbow Children is awesome


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Herbie 🎶❤️🎶


As a drummer I bet you’ve played Palm Grease? Love that particular groove


----------



## szczaw (Jul 6, 2021)

Phil Collins and James Hetfield.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> As a drummer I bet you’ve played Palm Grease? Love that particular groove


Oh yeah ❤️
I saw Herbie and his band on the Thrust tour,I guess 1974. To this day it was one of the most amazing concerts I’ve ever seen!
A funny story,there wasn’t security at concerts back in the day like there is now. I was barely 18,I wandered backstage and I’m hanging out with Mike Clarke, after telling him how much I enjoyed the concert and his playing and hearing him moan,groan and complain how much he hated playing the music! lol
He was frustrated because the music was carefully arranged note to note so he had to play the parts the exact same way every time,he’s a jazz drummer so the tight arrangements as amazing as they sound to us were complete torture for him,lol
True Story.
*note* I’m not going to mention a member of the band who had a bag of weed swiped from the dressing room while they played! He was pissed off,rightfully so,I was so bummed I had nothing to put a smile back on his face.


----------



## Arbee (Jul 6, 2021)

Vivaldi
Beethoven
Ravel
Bernstein
Oscar Peterson
Jimmy Page
Dave Grusin
Peter Gabriel
John Williams
Hans Zimmer


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 7, 2021)

Thelonius Monk


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 7, 2021)

John Coltrane


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 7, 2021)

Edward Elgar

Pytor Ilyich Tchaikovsky

John Barry

James Newton Howard

Barry Gray

Ron Goodwin

Jerry Lee Lewis

Thelonious Monk

Crikey, there's just so many.....

and who can forget the wonderful AQUA...


----------



## Marsen (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Marsen (Jul 7, 2021)

Rimsky looks a bit like Arnold, no? 😁


Ok, one more


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 7, 2021)

Claude Debussy and Robert Smith


----------



## Marsen (Jul 7, 2021)

I forgot Ozzy with Randy Rhoads 😥


----------



## Marsen (Jul 7, 2021)

Alex Niedt said:


> Claude Debussy and Robert Smith


Oh damn, i forgot Robert !


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 7, 2021)

This is great! Lots of interesting names, well known and less well known composers and performing artists alike. May I suggest also briefly mentioning why/how your hero holds a significance to you? I think it would be interesting to hear about their heroism.

Carry on, good people!


----------

